# Threaded inserts for direct mounted pickups



## KempGuitars (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello,


Anyone use them? I've been using threaded inserts in bolt-on (neck) construction for some time now and I recently looked into sourcing inserts for direct mounting pickups, as this is my most common pickup mounting. It took me a while to find suitable inserts, and eventually ordered some from China via a very popular internet auction site. The first lot I bought turned out to be too small, so I ordered a different size (2.5mm ID) and they seem to be the best fit...









However, I did have to pinch a small piece of 240 grit between the screws and my fingers, turning the screws several times to knock off a very slight amount of the thread, otherwise the were so tight that the inserts started turning in the wood - even when hammered into a 3mm diameter hole when the inserts themselves are 3.8mm OD. I've got some 3.5mm drill bits on order and plan to epoxy glue the inserts into that size hole.


The inserts were cheap so I'm not worried if it doesn't work. The ideal solution would be perfectly matched inserts and screws but I cannot find them anywhere.


Inserts; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152092441996 (I hope it's okay to put that link here)


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 1, 2016)

Yep! I use 2-56 threaded inserts and matching screws from McMaster-Carr.

Inserts

Screws

These are what I've found to work really well. You can, of course, experiment to find something that you like better.


----------



## KempGuitars (Nov 1, 2016)

KnightroExpress said:


> Yep! I use 2-56 threaded inserts and matching screws from McMaster-Carr.
> 
> Inserts
> 
> ...



Thank you for those links, looks a better option than what I have. I'll do some more research and see if I can get something like the McMaster-Carr parts over here (I'm in the UK).

PS. Just had a look at some of your work... Very nice


----------



## Winspear (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the link
You may want to check out http://www.haguefasteners.co.uk/custom-fasteners/
I'm planning to contact them for manufacture of every piece of hardware on the guitar for consistency


----------



## KempGuitars (Nov 1, 2016)

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks for the link
> You may want to check out http://www.haguefasteners.co.uk/custom-fasteners/
> I'm planning to contact them for manufacture of every piece of hardware on the guitar for consistency



Cool, thanks. I might give them a call and see what they can do. I can't give them plans but I'm sure, if they can do it, they can work off some basic measurements. As long as inserts and screws are matching threads.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 1, 2016)

No problem, guys! And thank you


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Nov 2, 2016)

So, this thread lead me on a journey and at a certain point I decided to look for metric equivalents from China, and would you believe it, you can get brass M2 inserts and stainless bolts real cheap on Ebay. Call me a dingleberry, I didn't realize you could get oddball fasteners from Ebay.  

The bolts have 2mm hex heads, which is so much better than Philips and imperial hex for me, because Europe.


----------



## laxu (Nov 2, 2016)

Wouldn't you run into issues with these if you want to change pickups to a different brand which might have slightly different mounting? With just wood screwed pickups you could simply fill the holes and drill new ones but removing the inserts would probably be a bit of a pain in the ass.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 2, 2016)

I have a friend's Warwick bass at my place for some repairs.

One of the problems was with its electronics, which is already solved, the other was with the pickups' hight to strings. Screws turned over and over and pickups wouldn't move. They were also rusty on their heads.

So I pulled them out by force and found inserts to come with them (don't worry, I did not mess the wood), also a lot rusty and bound to the screws. I talked to my friend in order to get a solution for this problem. Google search for inserts and we found this site: http://www.theinsertcompany.com/index.php.

In the end, my friend bought some inserts and screws from the ebay and we are waiting for them to arrive so we can finish the repairs on the bass.


----------



## KempGuitars (Nov 2, 2016)

odibrom said:


> I have a friend's Warwick bass at my place for some repairs.
> 
> One of the problems was with its electronics, which is already solved, the other was with the pickups' hight to strings. Screws turned over and over and pickups wouldn't move. They were also rusty on their heads.
> 
> ...



I found that site when looking at inserts for the neck (bolt-on construction). However, I also ordered from eBay based on cost - and because The Insert Company seem to be lack screws or connectors for those smaller size inserts.

At the end of the day, they're for a low load application (unlike a neck join) so the cheaper (perhaps softer) metal inserts will be okay.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you, Knightro, I looked a year or so ago and was only able to find the spring style inserts. Didn't think to get different screws for the pickups themselves. 

Do you have to knock out/drill out the threaded bit in the pickups to make them fit at all? Or are they the same thread size?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Nov 12, 2016)

Any time!

2-56 screws are small enough to pass through most pickup tabs I've tried with no issue...tabs are typically tapped for 3-48 or thereabouts.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Nov 12, 2016)

Rusti does it too on his builds: https://www.facebook.com/RustiGuita...7349773288475/682323125124468/?type=3&theater


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 13, 2021)

Sorry to raise this thread from the dead, but I want to use threaded inserts to fasten Seymour Duncans in my RG7620. Could some of you enlighten me on the size of the screws/inserts?

I've seen 2-48 and 3-48 go by as well as M2.5 and M3. What thread size is used on my SH1-7 and SH6-7? Is it metric or USA size? Can't seem to find consensus on Google.

Also, where to order? Note that I'm from Europe so a USA webstore might not be the best option.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 13, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> Sorry to raise this thread from the dead, but I want to use threaded inserts to fasten Seymour Duncans in my RG7620. Could some of you enlighten me on the size of the screws/inserts?
> 
> I've seen 2-48 and 3-48 go by as well as M2.5 and M3. What thread size is used on my SH1-7 and SH6-7? Is it metric or USA size? Can't seem to find consensus on Google.
> 
> Also, where to order? Note that I'm from Europe so a USA webstore might not be the best option.



I'd go with metric sizes, M2.5 to make it safe and not having to enlarge/redrill the pickups ears eyelets. Consider that the screw won't be using the pickups' ears as threads, only passing by. However, in order to make sure, use a caliper to measure the actual screws diameter. Since it's Ibanez, most screws will be metric, except maybe those on the pickups themselves (Seymour Duncans = imperial sizes). If you don't want to enlarge those eyelets, go with the smaller size...?


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 14, 2021)

M2.5 it is then. I'd rather keep my pickups' ears in perfect condition. It doesn't matter if the pickups thread won't be used, I'll put in a spring anyway.
If I use inserts and mechanic screws, I don't need Ibanez' wood screws or holes anymore. 
Any suggestions where to find inserts? They aren't exactly standard components one finds at guitar part related stores.
Stupid imperial sizes!


----------



## foreright (Mar 14, 2021)

@Merrekof - I buy mine typically from either eBay or The Insert Company for bigger ones (I’m in the U.K.). eBay is probably the best bet for small ones


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 14, 2021)

foreright said:


> @Merrekof - I buy mine typically from either eBay or The Insert Company for bigger ones (I’m in the U.K.). eBay is probably the best bet for small ones


Thanks. Already checked insert company but the smallest they have is M3. And ebay didn't give me the parts I wanted. I just ordered M2.5 inserts from Grainger parts in the UK along with M2.5 sized nuts. This should suffice. Prices were good as well for bulk packs. Shipping costs were steep though.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 14, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> M2.5 it is then. I'd rather keep my pickups' ears in perfect condition. It doesn't matter if the pickups thread won't be used, I'll put in a spring anyway.
> If I use inserts and mechanic screws, I don't need Ibanez' wood screws or holes anymore.
> Any suggestions where to find inserts? They aren't exactly standard components one finds at guitar part related stores.
> Stupid imperial sizes!



Insert nuts can be bought at hardware stores or screw specialized stores, so I'd suggest you to check them out. Also for direct mount pickups, their ears threads are never used, only when the pickup has a suspended mount, either on a pickguard or on a pickup ring.


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 14, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Insert nuts can be bought at hardware stores or screw specialized stores, so I'd suggest you to check them out. Also for direct mount pickups, their ears threads are never used, only when the pickup has a suspended mount, either on a pickguard or on a pickup ring.


True, but I don't really have the time to go around hardware stores. The few I go to around here don't have so small hardware. 

I bought these pickups used and it is possible I'll swap them out again in the future for other pups and sell these again. The next owner might be "screwed" if he wants to use them with pickup rings.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 14, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> True, but I don't really have the time to go around hardware stores. The few I go to around here don't have so small hardware.
> 
> I bought these pickups used and it is possible I'll swap them out again in the future for other pups and sell these again. The next owner might be "screwed" if he wants to use them with pickup rings.



It's understandable, I'm sure that you can find a Belgian / European online hardware store that could mail you those inserts. Personally, I don't find these to have much advantage over the wood screws that are normally used for direct mounted pickups. Using insert nuts for bolt-on necks is something every fucking brand should do, but for pickups?, there's so little pressure or forces involved that I find it more troublesome than an advantage...


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 14, 2021)

odibrom said:


> It's understandable, I'm sure that you can find a Belgian / European online hardware store that could mail you those inserts. Personally, I don't find these to have much advantage over the wood screws that are normally used for direct mounted pickups. Using insert nuts for bolt-on necks is something every fucking brand should do, but for pickups?, there's so little pressure or forces involved that I find it more troublesome than an advantage...


Already ordered from a Grainger in the UK. I understand, if the pickup earholes were bigger or I didn't give a fuck about the thread, I couldn't be bothered with inserts. 
As far as I know, only Warwick uses inserts to mount their pickups.


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 19, 2021)

Update:
I got the screws and inserts today. So I was just checking the pickups and the screws. Turns out Seymour Duncan has M2,5 threaded holes in their pickup ears. But the thread is different, imperial thread perhaps or maybe a hair smaller than the screws? So I might need to drill the pickup ears anyway


----------



## odibrom (Mar 19, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> Update:
> I got the screws and inserts today. So I was just checking the pickups and the screws. Turns out Seymour Duncan has M2,5 threaded holes in their pickup ears. But the thread is different, imperial thread perhaps or maybe a hair smaller than the screws? So I might need to drill the pickup ears anyway



Imperial threads, doesn't makes much sense a Californian brand use metric sized screws... you either do re-drill those ears or get some new screws and inserts, try M2 size now?


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 19, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Imperial threads, doesn't makes much sense a Californian brand use metric sized screws... you either do re-drill those ears or get some new screws and inserts, try M2 size now?


Only three countries in the world still use imperial: Liberia, Myanmar and the US. It doesn't make much sense to use anything other than metric if you plan on exporting your goods at some point, but that's just my opinion. 
I ain't ordering new screws, it'll be drilling then I guess..


----------



## odibrom (Mar 19, 2021)

The UK, and I believe also Australia also use imperial measures... South Africa eventually and most ex-British Empire countries...? But I'm with you, metric all the way...


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 19, 2021)

odibrom said:


> The UK, and I believe also Australia also use imperial measures... South Africa eventually and most ex-British Empire countries...? But I'm with you, metric all the way...


You are right. Only three countries officially haven't switched to metric. The UK and commonwealth have adopted metric officially but people still use imperial measurements. But we're derailing the thread here.


----------

